
Airbnb CEO: 12 Years to Build, and We Lost Almost Everything in 6 Weeks - saadalem
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/352419
======
gjvc
No sympathy.

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-45083954](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-45083954)

[https://www.asherfergusson.com/airbnb/](https://www.asherfergusson.com/airbnb/)

among others

------
iJohnDoe
I would never stay in an Airbnb for fear of hidden cameras. Comments here from
HN members about cameras being found above beds is just way too scary.

------
Nextgrid
This is the same company that told guests to pound sand when they found hidden
cameras in their bedrooms (until they went to the press and the story blew
up), or when they fell victims to scammers who operate on the platform with
total impunity.

Good riddance.

